# Identify this texture?



## Bowen (3 mo ago)

Hello,

Looking to match this texture on some renovations and not quite sure what it would be classified as or how to replicate it.

Much appreciated!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

bad attempt t swirl or bad attempt at covering it up. try swirling them knifing over it to match.


----------

